# 2007 Outback 25Rss - $16,500



## N8IvTxn (Oct 29, 2009)

*PRICE IS DROPPING: $15,500* or $22,000 FOR BOTH.

Due to a job loss, unemployed nearly a year now, all "toys", this being one of the last, have got to go. Bills, bills, and more bills.

Those not familiar with this floor plan, here you go: http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=25RSS&year=2008

I'll include in the asking price the following:

Two folding camp chairs
Folding camp table
Equalizer WD / Anti-sway hitch system
Cutlery
Dishes
Calphalon pots / pans
Misc kitchen utensils 
Awning carpets

UPGRADES:
Scissor jacks on all four corners rated at 7500 lbs
Electric Jack
Ladder to upper bunk

CA registration through Sept. 2010.

All, my daughter and I have thoroughly enjoyed the travel trailer and it pains me to have to sell it, yet, as the economy goes..... And, to beat the dead horse of cliche's, "I'll be back!"

Oh, and for those wanting the COMPLETE PACKAGE, I'll throw in a 2000 GMC 1500 SLE Extended cab 4dr that only has 98K in for an additional $6500 making the combo deal $23K!!! And, if that's not enough, make me a fair offer and I'll deliver both to you from CA. Yes, I REALLY need the help.

Thanks to all,

Steve
[email protected] for additional info


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I've got a buddy who might be in the market.







Where in CA are you?


----------



## N8IvTxn (Oct 29, 2009)

I am in SoCAL, near the John Wayne Airport. Where's your buddy?

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thats a great package deal price... but sorry you have to go through this.....


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Thats a great package deal price... but sorry you have to go through this.....


We are in the Montery Bay area. Running it by him now.


----------



## N8IvTxn (Oct 29, 2009)

More photos!!!


----------



## N8IvTxn (Oct 29, 2009)

*PRICE REDUCTION: $15,100*


----------



## norseman (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I am up in BC, Canada. My wife and I want to upgrade to an outback like yours...it's too bad you are so far away. Good luck selling, perhaps if you still have it when I am ready (have to sell other trailer) then we can work soemthing out. It's a beauty, good luck.


----------

